# Info on Boss Micro BR



## shad (May 4, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

I've been thinking of buying a "Boss Micro BR" digital recorder at L&M, it's selling for $230.00. Anyone have any experience with one of these? I'm getting tired of noodling around by myself so I'm looking for some way to make it interesting again. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

We used one a while back for a little "mini-demo" session that we had going, just to capture some ideas. Only recorded bass, 2 guitars and voice. It was excellent for that purpose. Hard to believe that they have crammed so much into such a small box.


----------



## Andicap (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey. If you buy it let me know how it is  im thinkin of heading out to L&M in about a week to check out all the Boss BR models. Is the Micro selling for that price at all the L&M's in the lowermainland or just Richmond?


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had mine for a few months now; I use it for recording and teaching. It's a 4-track recorder with drum loops programmed in it; has a guitar or bass-in with amp and effect models for each and a little microphone for acoustic or voice recording. Great little unit. Great sound quality--the onboard mic's a little tinny, but what can you expect.

The thing I really like about it, though, is the amp models and effects. I use it to teach with --recording loops to solo over and the like--and tones 'in the ballpark' of famous ones aren't that hard to get at all.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I think it's worth the extra $100 to buy a BR-600. 

The Micro BR didn't seem too user friendly when I tried it.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> I think it's worth the extra $100 to buy a BR-600.
> 
> The Micro BR didn't seem too user friendly when I tried it.


The menus can be a little tricky, and there isn't a 'gain' control--each one of the models comes with a preset gain amount, and you just adjust your input volume to get more or less drive.

As well, I've heard the drums in the BR-600 are way, way, way better.

Honestly, though, for me, it just came down to portability. I don't need the extra tracks or features of the 600, and the Micro BR is just so damn small, I can take it anywhere I go. It's perfect. I've had it out at open jams, plugged into the PA... it's really nice not to have to take a whole amp rig with you.


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I haven't been around here much since posting this, sorry I didn't reply sooner. 

I did get the Micro BR and I do like it but it isn't exactly user friendly like you said NB_Terry. The drums aren't great but still much better than what I had before, which was nothing. The "effects" volume is puzzling, I never know if it's going to be to low, or blow me out of the room!! 

Drazden, maybe you can answer this for me; can I use a 2GB or 4GB SD card? The book seems to say that 1GB is the max, can you even buy a 1GB card these days?, right now I'm still using the 128MB card that came with it, but pretty soon I want to get another one.

Thanks for the replies.

Cheers,


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

With the BR-600, 1Gb is the largest card you can use with it.

Also, it's really tricky to find the right 1GB card. I went through 3 of them before one would work with the unit.

Roland had a promotion last year where they gave you a free card with the purchase of a new BR recorder. First time around, they sent out a card that wasn't compatible. 

Check the Roland website. They should have a list of compatible 1 Gig cards.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I use a BR900-CD, and find it excellent for what I need. It took a while to figure it out, and then I found our that Roland had produced a DVD manual, which I bought and found to be an incredible aid. What I like about the 900 (besides its great guitar sims and effects, bass simulation for electric guitar, bass fx and vocal fx) is its ability to burn the finished songs OR data onto CDs when they are finished. I have recorded 9 songs on it so far and other than the fact that I am having trouble finding the time to clean up the sloppy performance bits and that I am not a drummer (making the drum parts I created maybe a bit unauthentic), they have turned out pretty well, and if I ever take the time to figure out how to convert them to mp3 files and host them somewhere, I will eventually post some of them here. 

As far as storage goes, I know the BR1600 has an internal hard drive, and I am not sure what the BR1200 has, but the 900 only can use up to a 1 gB compactflash card as well, and yes, they are getting hard to find. I am really hoping that that fact doesn't end up making the unit obsolete in the end, and I have seen 1 gB cards on eBay, and am thinking about stocking up on them. Of course, the 900 has the capability to transfer all the sound card data to a CD for future use as well so that you can use the soundcard again if you need to.

-Mikey


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

shad said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I did get the Micro BR and I do like it but it isn't exactly user friendly like you said NB_Terry.


 _Originally Posted by NB_Terry View Post
I think it's worth the extra $100 to buy a BR-600.

The Micro BR didn't seem too user friendly when I tried it._

I said the Micro BR was NOT user friendly...


----------

